# How did I do?



## sandchip (May 23, 2013)

Picked these up from a fellow that found them in Panama back in the 70s when he was stationed there.  Had a big pile of bottles from the Canal Zone, but nothing else that I felt that I could do anything with.  I'm just as guilty, bringing stuff home that I know is worth nothing to anyone but me.  He said that he had several pontils, but those were the ones he displayed in his home, all of which were eventually broken by the kids.  Arrrrghh[]!  He wasn't knowledgeable enough to tell me what they were.  Of course, I'm having visions of OP Conant's and Coleman's Bitters...

 Anyway, I've heard of the Melcher's but can't seem to find anything on the schnapps.  Both read the same, but in different lettering.  Both are mint.  A bunch of Heerings out there, so I don't really know what this one's worth.  It has overall dullness.  I gave $40.00 for the three bottles and was wondering if I did okay.


----------



## sandchip (May 23, 2013)

...


----------



## sandchip (May 23, 2013)

...


----------



## sandchip (May 23, 2013)

...


----------



## sandchip (May 23, 2013)

...


----------



## sandchip (May 23, 2013)

...


----------



## sandchip (May 23, 2013)

...


----------



## sandchip (May 23, 2013)

Last pic.


----------



## Dugout (May 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## GuntherHess (May 23, 2013)

last J J Melchers I saw sell went for $50 but that was years ago and it wasnt as nice.


----------



## lil digger (May 23, 2013)

NICE i would have paid 40 just for that first one!


----------



## sandchip (May 23, 2013)

It was brought to my attention that I should've said what the embossing reads:  "J. J. MELCHERS wz - SCHIEDAM - AROMATIC / SCHNAPPS"


----------



## botlguy (May 23, 2013)

You did GREAT in my opinion, I would have been pleased with such a purchase.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 23, 2013)

You did OK, but I have to go on record again with the fact that if the embossed lettering can't be read in the picture, we need the defined words shown in the text description like they do in the bottle auction books with "/ THE EMBOSSED WORDS ".   Why doesn't this seem more logical to the pictures representation.   
 RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2013)

Very nice gets...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> You did OK, but I have to go on record again with the fact that if the embossed lettering can't be read in the picture, we need the defined words shown in the text description like they do in the bottle auction books with "/ THE EMBOSSED WORDS ".   Why doesn't this seem more logical to the pictures representation.
> RED Matthews


 

 Here you go Red I wouldn't want you to get a neck strain []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 24, 2013)

*


----------



## RED Matthews (May 24, 2013)

I am truly impressed with your contributions to the hobby and now that I have learned more about you, I realize I was a little off base rude - but now that I have visited your homepage, I have a new concept of your contribution to all of us.  RED Matthews


----------



## sandchip (May 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> You did OK, but I have to go on record again with the fact that if the embossed lettering can't be read in the picture, we need the defined words shown in the text description like they do in the bottle auction books with "/ THE EMBOSSED WORDS ".   Why doesn't this seem more logical to the pictures representation.
> RED Matthews


 

 You did see post no. 12, didn't you?  I'm trying Mr. Matthews, I'm trying![]


----------



## RED Matthews (May 24, 2013)

Yes I did and thank you,.  RED M.


----------

